

Ask HN: How do drawing programs work? - icimi

I have a decent idea how the web works.  From the DOM to the database, I have a fairly solid understanding of each.  Now I want to learn something new.<p>Drawing programs.  How do they work?  How does MS Paint work?  How does Photoshop work?  How does Autocad work?<p>What kind of architecture do these systems have?  What kind of systems and subsystems is needed for this to work?  How different are drawing programs from MVC and network architecture?<p>Can anyone point me to some good resources?
======
rpenguin13
[http://pinta-project.com/](http://pinta-project.com/) This is open source,
with a little bit of hacking you can get to study the source code of one of
the most-used drawing/painting applications.

~~~
icimi
Is this based on some parts of GIMP?

I haven't heard much good news coming out of the GIMP world.

